# Aggressive duck problem



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't believe this has become a problem! Lynnie (male blue runner) is attacking our dogs. It was funny at first but now it's gotten so they are not happy being outside around the yard. They know they are not supposed to hurt the duck so they run from him and he chases them. All they would have to do is turn around and go towards him instead of running from him. The dogs run up to me for protection from him and I yell at lynnie to get away from them. 5 minutes later he is chasing them again.
Also, he goes after the chickens. I think he is actually trying to mate the hens! Is that common?? 
I LOVE my 2 ducks and would like to find an option besides keeping him locked up (I won't do that) I certainly don't want to get rid of him. But he is being such a bully! With waaaaaay too much nerve. Is there anything I can do to stop this behavior? Can ducks be neutered?? :hair


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

He'll settle down after a while. Just youthful high jinx. 

Yes, he will probably try to mate the hens if they will allow it. I've never seen a hen allow a drake to mate her though.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, he'll settle. Can/are you interested in getting him a couple more girls? I found my drakes far more pleasant when they were part of a trio, so perhaps that's an option.

I had a Blue Swede drake who routinely tried to usurp my much larger and older muscovy drake. I have come to the conclusion that anything young, male, and in possession of all it's parts is just going to be a handful for awhile.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Well he is getting away with it because they are just little bantes and he is twice their size. He flattens them!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Well that is different. Can you separate them?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

They all free range. I would have to pen the 2 ducks up and really don't want to do that. How long does it take them to grow out of this stage?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Should be better by next yr.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Another duck girl or two will help with the hens a lot - most drakes can handle several ducks and it should keep him busy with his own species. He could harm your hens.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you! Right now I don't know what I'm going to do, but I'm much more informed and that helps a lot!


----------



## povertyknob (Feb 24, 2011)

jen74145 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that anything young, male, and in possession of all it's parts is just going to be a handful for awhile.


:heh:
I have a juvenile turkey that fits this description and he's been all over a muscovy hen. Just seems wrong.:happy2:


----------

